# Drainage of Psoas Muscle Hematoma



## mmelcam (Oct 21, 2011)

My physician performes co-surgery with  a back surgeon and typically we bill anterior approach for lumbar fusion 22558-62. This time my physician did a lateral exposure of lumbar spine via a flank incision and also drainage of a hematoma of the psoas muscle. No fusion was done. Neither the back surgeon's coder or I have any clue how to code this....any suggestions?


----------

